# Using Promix with Earth Juice, amend or no?



## jsmits420 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey everybody how's it goin'??  I'm ready to get my hands dirty again and this will be my first legit grow on here. (I'll start the journal once I get all the ideas out of my head and on paper and get some beans popped and I've done the research!)  Done a couple grows in the past with Super Soil but I'd like to cut down on the hassle/wait time and go with something like Promix Hp and maybe add some worm castings and run with my Earth Juice Nutes I have...   So here it goes, any suggestions and ideas will be greatly appreciated!! :icon_smile:

What's laying around:
-1 bale of Promix HP
-2 bags of Happy frog 
-1 bag of Black Gold Garden Compost
-1 bag of worm castings
-1 bag of Happy Frog Fruit and Flower Fertilizer (mainly to top dress if I run straight promix)
-and I have some other odds and ends that I can't think of at the moment (stoned and it's late...not moving )

I'd really like to keep it simple stupid.... so if I can run Promix HP, maybe with the worm castings and solid gold added with some dolamite lime to buffer the ph down the road that'd be great.  And just feed with the full line of Earth Juice nutes.

OR

Can I just run Promix straight up in my 5 gal pots after I use Happy frog for the seedlings for the first couple weeks in 1 gal pots, then transplant to the 5 gallon smartpots where they'll live in their cozy 4x4 tent under a nice warm 1k air cooled hood :hubba:

Obviously I've never used Promix or any soilless medium for the matter so I'm new to this and anyyyy information would be greatly appreciated. Remember, I'm trying to keep it simple!! 
But that doesn't mean I'll slack and not do what's needed.  I'm a perfectionist so if I need something else I'll get it. But I feel as though I have some pretty good stuff and I just need a few points in the right direction.  Thanks guys!! :48:


----------



## Melvan (Sep 10, 2013)

I add nothing to my ProMix BX (which is ph neutral at the start) other than feed. I use no additives, no casting, no guanos. Just the GroTek line of feeds, with the addition of 1/2 tsp/gal MG 15-30-15 Bustin Bloomz to every feeding to handle ph. I don't even have a way to measure ph anymore, as this method has worked with my water for ages. 

I also start my seeds only in the ProMix. I use a GroTek product, VitaMax Plus, as my seedling feed, really awesome stuff.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65541&highlight=Melvan's+Porn


----------



## jsmits420 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply! Amazing porn I might add, definitely want to get going now asap!! So should I just return these bags of stuff that I don't need (the castings, black gold compost, happy frog, etc.?) and get a different lineup of nutes or do you think the EJ will be ok. I'd really like the best, obviously. The guy at my shop was ranting over the cyco line but I wasn't really listening. I guess my next question is, what are some of the best nutes to run with straight promix? Thanks again!!


----------



## jsmits420 (Sep 10, 2013)

Another question Melvan, how do you go about feeding schedules and such? and since you can't ph I'm guessing you just run straight tap water? I was gonna run distilled water but I'm obviously learning abou5 this promix. But after seeing your results I'm headed to the hydro store today to return this stuff and most likely get a new line of nutes if I can avoid bubbling AND get better results than the EJ. Hopefully I get some more suggestions so I can pop beans tonight and start my journal.  I'm itchin!! I have about 60 seeds from nirvana waiting on me... again, any help needed lol!


----------



## Melvan (Sep 10, 2013)

I use to run the Earth Juice line in the same manner as I run the GroTek, but I found that it's N was a bit low, so I ended up using a bit more of the Grow and Bloom than is recommended. You can probably offset what I think is a lack of N with the worm castings, which a cup per gallon bucket should do you. And, as Pro-Mix tends to settle over time, adding some extra perlite to help keep it looser isn't a bad idea, although all I do is pick up my buckets and squeeze them around the outside to loosen it.

I think many, many people amend their ProMix, and I'm sure someone here will have some extra thoughts on all the extra stuff you have, and will advise you how to use it, I just don't use any of it, so I can't tell you.

I have a deep spring fed well, no city tap. It's filtered at the pump, again at a second pump, and then again when it comes into the house. So, I do have a bit of an advantage over tap water. I'm not saying you won't have to ph, I'm just saying the MG makes it so I don't have to ph.

Edited to add that with the GroTek, I do not use the water soluable granules, which are Bloom Blaster and Monster Bloom, everything they provide is already in the MG.

GroTek has a feed schedule on their website, I pretty much follow it exactly.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2013)

Dont' take the happy farm or the worm castings back. They are good stuff. You can use the castings for tea, yum, or top dress in veg for slow release N. THe happy frog has some great michorrazia (sp) and that is very good for new roots to spread. Greenest of mojo to you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2013)

It sounds as if you want to be totally organic?  If you want to go organic, you are not going to want to use any nutrients or supplements that are not organic.

If your pH is not really out of whack, it should not be a worry with an organic grow.


----------



## jsmits420 (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok cool. What I'm thinking since I don't want to go all out and mix a ton of stuff and let it sit like SS,since I'm trying to pop seeds now, is run what you suggest per the ewc addedin for extra N. I'll return the HF as this is just want I used for the first 2-3 weeks before I x-planted into my SS. I'll be going by the store later so I'll love to hear more suggestions as to which route to go, and any more suggestions on nutes would be appreciated.  I know the EJ is good stuff, I just want the best I can get because I need my meds as I just had surgery and if there's a better line to use without the hassle of bubbling like AN, Grotek, Canna, or something that I just ph that'd be great.  Once again thank you for your response Melvin!! It's greatly appreciated and I sure hope you follow along with me on my journey coming up soon


----------



## jsmits420 (Sep 10, 2013)

Sorry I was typing that on my phone and didn't see the other responses in time. Ok so I'll keep the castings and should I take back the happy frog soil but keep the happy frog fruit fertilizer to top dress? And thg are you suggesting to stay with the EJ lineup?  Everything I've read says that bubbling it for 24-48hours and up until use you don't even need to worry about ph. That's the main goal. I'd like to feed, and watch them ladies grow! Thanks for the quick input and sorry I'm typing slow I'm on a phone


----------



## jsmits420 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes thg, I'd like to be as organic as possible. But if there's a better line of nutrients that take less effort and produce better than EJ I'd be willing to sacrifice.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2013)

You are doing fine. I am bubbling some earth juice with some added molasses and some other stuff right now. They do love the bubbly.  I am not familiar with happy frog fertilizer, the soil is great and has nutes that last 3 weeks in it but it is the mycorrhizae that makes it so good.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2013)

Keep the earth juice... the nutes are only one small piece of this big pie of growing.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 10, 2013)

If you're going to start the seeds direct to the Pro-Mix then for sure see if you can find the VitaMax Plus. Use 2ml/gal to moisten the pro-mix. And give 2ml/gal once a week for a couple weeks.


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 10, 2013)

I will answer your PM here so everyone can see. I really can't give advice on all sorts of different nutrients I have never used. Have no idea whether it will turn out good or bad.

If you really want to keep it "simple stupid", your on the right track. I don't like starting seedlings in any mix that has nutrients. I drop them in water, when they pop open and have a little 1/2" tail, I go straight into pro-mix, just plain tap water, not soaked either, you will drown them.

Once they get a few sets of leaves, they go into a larger, for me, final home/bucket of again, plain pro-mix. 

At this point it gets really easy. I use only 3 items the entire cycle. Dolomite lime, fine ground only, this will be mixed in with the pro mix when you start filling your buckets at a rate of 1.5c per cf of medium.

The other 2 items are General Hydro micro and bloom at a rate in veg of 1tb micro to 1.5gal of tap water. Bloom would be same, but 1tb of bloom added along with the micro. It simply does not get easier than this. After I got bored of the organic soil mixing, I did this routine and have been doing it for couple years now, with jaw dropping results. GL

PS, you can substitute Sunshine Mix #4 for pro-mix.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2013)

jsmits420 said:
			
		

> Yes thg, I'd like to be as organic as possible. But if there's a better line of nutrients that take less effort and produce better than EJ I'd be willing to sacrifice.


 
Growing organic is kind of like being pregnant--you either are or you aren't.  Generally speaking chemical fertilizers are going to play havoc with the beneficials in your soil, often killing them.  So that is why chemical nutes and organic growing aren't compatible--you are either organic or you are not.  So, check out everything you are putting into your soil.  If it is not organic, I would not use it.  There will be an organic something you can use in its place.  I think that you should plan on an organic grow being a bit more work than a non-organic. 

When I grow organic, I use a SS, but also feed organic teas.  I have a tea brewing right now that I will give the girls later today.  I have not been growing organic long and have not used any pre-made organic nutrients.  However, there are several people on here who use EJ products and really like them.  I also don't run Pro Mix, so not sure what it needs to be amended with (if anything).  I use an organic soil that I get from HD that already  has things like perlite, lime, compost, and other goodies already in it.


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 10, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Growing organic is kind of like being pregnant--you either are or you aren't.  Generally speaking chemical fertilizers are going to play havoc with the beneficials in your soil, often killing them.  So that is why chemical nutes and organic growing aren't compatible--you are either organic or you are not.  So, check out everything you are putting into your soil.  If it is not organic, I would not use it.  There will be an organic something you can use in its place.  I think that you should plan on an organic grow being a bit more work than a non-organic.
> 
> When I grow organic, I use a SS, but also feed organic teas.  I have a tea brewing right now that I will give the girls later today.  I have not been growing organic long and have not used any pre-made organic nutrients.  However, there are several people on here who use EJ products and really like them.  I also don't run Pro Mix, so not sure what it needs to be amended with (if anything).  I use an organic soil that I get from HD that already  has things like perlite, lime, compost, and other goodies already in it.



:yeahthat: Great post


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 10, 2013)

Just an aside. *JMANSWEED* (Nute Study, stickied above), mentioned to me that he had some most excellent results using EJ and Supersoil. It was an accident that he added the EJ to the SS, but the results were impressive.

Worth a mention.

Wet


----------



## jsmits420 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes THG, I would def. like to keep it organic then as I'm organic with all my foods I eat as well so why not with my meds, it's all going into my body right lol? So I guess the plan should be along the lines of what NC said and just feed with EJ bubbled. The Pro Mix I got is the HP version for high porosity but should I still add some more perlite in there? 
The plan would be: 
Germ in water (tap water that sits for 24hrs or some distilled water? Never done this method to germ so sorry for the newb question) until the taproot pops at 1/4-1/2" , then plant straight into promix in smaller containers.  Let them stay there for a week or two until they develop a few sets of leaves. Then move them to their 5 gallon smart pots filled with promix where they will stay. **NC-do I need to add the DL to the entire bale? Or if I'm just running 3-4 5 gallon pots at a time do I need to add it to the individual 5 gallon pots and just mix it thoroughly in a bin for each individual 5 gallon portion? Sorry for the confusion, I'm just super OCD and want to have everything documented, planned, and scheduled out so there's no surprises down the road and I have a *facepalm* moment)  I will then feed them on a schedule of feed water water feed with bubbled earth juice per the 3lb method. With some ewc teas brewed in there every now and then to give the ladies some extra goodies, and occasionally top dressing with worm castings or Happy frog.  Maybe I should top dress the promix with Happy frog while they're in the smaller containers if they aren't the size I'd like and they start getting hungry after a week or so since HF is typically what I start my plants in anyways.  Sorry If I'm all over the place, I just want to have this down pat and do my research before I pop some beans.  Even though I'm itchin!!  I've had success planting straight into HF and I've never tried promix, so sorry if this is annoying to some I'm just trying to get as much information ahead of time as I can.  Thanks to all!!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2013)

I think you should mix in a the happy frog for the mycorrhizae to help with root production.  Please go to Mandalaseeds.com and read on their reccomendations on starting seeds.     Thanks.


----------



## jsmits420 (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok now I'm confused, NC suggests no nutes for seedlings straight into promix with just water jntil a few sets of leaves. But Melvan, you suggest VitaMax? Could I get away with straight promix for a week and if they show signs of hunger top dress with happy frog or some ewc? Just want to get this right. I'm going to be running a side by side comparison of my SS with just water after starting in HF, with this new method with the promix. I'm trying to find the method I like the best, with the best results possible. Thanks again in advance! All the input is greatly appreciate! You guys rock


----------



## jsmits420 (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok Rose, so I've had success with the paper towel method then into HF in the past... but it lists Light warrior or another seeding soil to germ in. So will the HF have too many nutes to germ in if I just pop it right in and water lightly after I've water the soil (not too much obviously) ..


----------



## jsmits420 (Sep 10, 2013)

I think I'm gonna trial Grotek nutes and using the Vitamax for the seedlings in straight promix side by side along with EJ to see which I like better.  I can get the 6 pack plus a measuring cup and some freebies from my local store, plus a heftyyyy discount since I go there so much  it's basically free so I figured why not. It also includes the vitamax so I should be set!  I'll also be running earth juice on half of my ladies since I still have that sitting around and I really prefer that wince it's organic.  Time will tell which one I like better!! Still open to more suggestions, I love the information you experienced growers have.  I am working my way to being more like the THGs, Melvan's, Rose's, NC's, etc. on here. This is the only site I'll actually read and absorb info from.  You guys are top notch! Thanks a ton!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2013)

I use a seed starter. It has no nutes in it and it is just in a small bag and it lasts forever, good to have seed starter on hand.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2013)

jsmits420 said:
			
		

> I think I'm gonna trial Grotek nutes and using the Vitamax for the seedlings in straight promix side by side along with EJ to see which I like better.  I can get the 6 pack plus a measuring cup and some freebies from my local store, plus a heftyyyy discount since I go there so much  it's basically free so I figured why not. It also includes the vitamax so I should be set!  I'll also be running earth juice on half of my ladies since I still have that sitting around and I really prefer that wince it's organic.  Time will tell which one I like better!! Still open to more suggestions, I love the information you experienced growers have.  I am working my way to being more like the THGs, Melvan's, Rose's, NC's, etc. on here. This is the only site I'll actually read and absorb info from.  You guys are top notch! Thanks a ton!


 
So you are going to do some organic and some not organic?


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 10, 2013)

Add your dolomite lime to the dry mix first thing. The whole bale or a container at the time, your call. BTW, 3-5gal buckets=15gallons=2cf and that would be 3 cups of DL per NC.

Trust me, it's easier to mix the 15gal+3cups of DL at once in a wheelbarrow than 5gal+1cup DL three times. But, whatever works best for you.

Wet


----------



## Melvan (Sep 10, 2013)

THG, the GroTek products are organic, as long as you don't use the water soluables.   hXXp://www.grotek.net/

I use the Grow and Vitamax in veg, along with the MG. I use the Bloom, Bloom Fuel, Heavy Bloom, and VitaMax plus in flower, again along with the MG. And I use ProMix BX, not HP


----------



## jsmits420 (Sep 10, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> So you are going to do some organic and some not organic?



Precisely.  Although I prefer organic, what I've seen from GroTek by Melvan is outstanding. And I believe GroTek is organic or am I mistaken? Not to say I'm anywhere close to being the grower she is, but the nute line seems pretty spot on.  And like I said, I still have EJ and I have quite a bit of it.  I can get the starter pack from my local shop for about 15 bucks, and that includes the feeding schedule,measuring cup, and some other freebies. It'll get me through a cycle and I can see if I like it.  But another line called 'Cyco' is out and apparently it's really big in Australia, but it's not organic, and the guys at the show were ranting and raving about it. I think it just has a pretty bottle... meh.  Looks like I might be doing a side by side, side by side lol. #1 HF for veg then my SS  #2 Promix with EJ #3 Promix with GroTek.  #2 & 3 will also be fed teas throughout that I'll be brewing and occasionally top dressed with some other goodies.. Obviously the SS will just be water throughout.  I'm excited to use my new setup ( new 4x4 tent and a digital 1000 watt dimmable ballast )
I'll be starting the same seeds in each, most likely all Nirvana's Ice or Nirvana's Blue Mystic. Haven't decided yet. Heck, I might do a couple of both!! :icon_smile:
Also, will be vegged in a 4x2 tent with a 4ft 6 bulb HO t5 and I have 2 2ft 4 bulb HO t5s I can either use for side lighting or to give the seedlings some light but not too much.  That 6 bulb is no joke!!


----------



## jsmits420 (Sep 10, 2013)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> Add your dolomite lime to the dry mix first thing. The whole bale or a container at the time, your call. BTW, 3-5gal buckets=15gallons=2cf and that would be 3 cups of DL per NC.
> 
> Trust me, it's easier to mix the 15gal+3cups of DL at once in a wheelbarrow than 5gal+1cup DL three times. But, whatever works best for you.
> 
> Wet



I'll most likely just dump it all out into containers or a spare trash can I have laying around.  I agree, mixing it all at once would be much easier. And like I originally mentioned, I'm trying to keep it as simple as possible.  So I might just go ahead and dump the whole bale of promix out, add the perlite, and add the DL at once then just get out what I need and put it back in the trash can or rubbermaid container, whichever.  For the bale of promix I would need how many cups of DL? I believe you're saying 1 cup per gallon of mix, correct?  Sorry if I'm mistaken. My brain is fried from school and this dank I'm smokin on 

Edit:  I'm adding 1 cup of ewc per gallon of mix for slower releasing N due to EJ lacking in it apparently.  So that might be where I'm getting to dolomite ratio confused.  Sorry! Just need some clarification. I'll be mixing tomorrow and getting seeds wet tomorrow night.


----------



## jsmits420 (Sep 10, 2013)

I forgot to mention I have the thrive alive b1. I usually use it for foliar spray or transplanting but could I make my own seed starting mix? Anyone done this? Maybe like some promix, ewc, and some thrive alive mixed in my little plastic starting pots? I don't know... just high and thinking of ideas lol. May be totally off! But that's what I love about growing, you can come up with new things and always be trying different stuff


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2013)

Seed starter has no nutes in it. The seed has what it needs to start.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> THG, the GroTek products are organic, as long as you don't use the water soluables.   hXXp://www.grotek.net/
> 
> I use the Grow and Vitamax in veg, along with the MG. I use the Bloom, Bloom Fuel, Heavy Bloom, and VitaMax plus in flower, again along with the MG. And I use ProMix BX, not HP


 
Thanks.  For some reason when I checked the web site it didn't look like they were organic.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 10, 2013)

dont get so worried about itty bitty details, how ever the rule of thumb for seedlings is to use un-nuted soil and dont feed till they have a few sets of leaves. seedlings really dont need any nutes for the first id say 2 weeks as they are primarily concentrating on building up their roots and any nutes will burn the roots and possibly killing your seedlings... i just feed them bubbled water till they have their 3rd set of actual leaves, not the seed leaves. after that x-plant and feed away with your schedule. and as i said dont worry about the tiny details, try it see how it works... what works for you isnt necessarly gonna be what works for me, everyones grow is different. as long as your paying attention to keeping it organic youll have good results. just keep lovin them girls and youll fine tune your operation over your first few grows. honestly alot of it comes down to having a good idea and just running with what works for you. its a learning experience and one awesome hobby.


----------



## jsmits420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I'm just gonna do a big experiment lol. I've got it all written down on paper so it's just time to make it happen.  I plan on germing the seeds tomorrow but I've lost a few recently with the papertowel in a bag method.  I think they just got too hot on the cable box because the root popped out, then did nothing and didn't get bigger. Also smelled kind of burnt when I opened the bag. But 2 outnof the 5 worked so idk.. I'd like to either plant straight into dirt or try the tap water in a glass method. Any suggestions on these? Do I need to put the jar uncovered in a cabinet in the dark or something? And if I go straight into promix, should I just spray the mix with a spray bottle to mist the soil lightly then poke a hole, drop it in, then mist again? Keeping them in the dark as well or in that case would I put them under some 'light' light and to provide some heat?  Like I mentioned in the op, I have 2 2' 4 bulb ho t5s that put out 8k lumens and I could fit all my seeds under one so it'd be a 2 sq.ft. area.   Thanks in advance!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 11, 2013)

I would start them in some kind of medium--rapid rooters, rockwool, or soil (with NO nutes).  Every time a cracked seed is touched, you have the chance of introducing pathogens to the root and/or damaging it.  I just plant mine and then keep them under low light until they poke their heads up out of the medium.

While you may be able to fit your plants in a 2 sq ft area, unless the space is actually 2 sq ft (with walls), the light is going to disburse throughout the room.  To have use of the entire 8000 lumens and not have them going everyplace, you do need to have a space that is sized to accommodate whatever amount of light you are using.

When you do start your plants on nutrients--2 to 3 weeks after they pop, you are going to want to start with lower concentrations, like a 1/4 strength and work up.  All products that are organic should carry the OMRI seal.  Look for it when buying products that are supposed to be organic.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 11, 2013)

Now, I see the nutes and seedlings different. I tell you, when I moisten to sow with the VitaMax, and give 2ml a week for the first two weeks I get faster, healthier starts in the ProMix BX.

This last batch of seed I started I didn't have any of the VitaMax in the house, and they were slower and weaker growing without it.


----------



## jsmits420 (Sep 11, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I would start them in some kind of medium--rapid rooters, rockwool, or soil (with NO nutes).  Every time a cracked seed is touched, you have the chance of introducing pathogens to the root and/or damaging it.  I just plant mine and then keep them under low light until they poke their heads up out of the medium.
> 
> While you may be able to fit your plants in a 2 sq ft area, unless the space is actually 2 sq ft (with walls), the light is going to disburse throughout the room.  To have use of the entire 8000 lumens and not have them going everyplace, you do need to have a space that is sized to accommodate whatever amount of light you are using.
> 
> When you do start your plants on nutrients--2 to 3 weeks after they pop, you are going to want to start with lower concentrations, like a 1/4 strength and work up.  All products that are organic should carry the OMRI seal.  Look for it when buying products that are supposed to be organic.



Yes I was planing this route to plant them straight into promix in smaller containers with just water, so that should work right?  And perfect, that answers my question.  I'll put them under the two 2footers side by side to fill the entire area. I could block off the area but what the heck I have the lights so why not. I plan on putting them under the smaller t5s I have side by side long ways in my veg tent (4x2) or I could use my 4 ft 6 bulb t5... but that thing puts out some heat so if I chose to use that, and maximize my growing area would I just need to keep it far up so it doesn't dry the medium out super quick?  Thanks for the advice THG, it's always welcome. And I look for the organic seal on everything, and everything I have and plan on using has it so I'm good And Melvan I'm going to the store today to get the lineup of GroTek, I had something come up yesterday and couldn't make it since the shop is about 30 minutes up the road.  Have a good day everybody!! :icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 11, 2013)

At first, they are not going to need to have that much light, so 1 2 footer will be enough at first.  Get a small oscillating fan so there is some air movement in the space, it will help strengthen the stems.  When the seedlings pop through the soil, you are going to want to try and strike a balance between how close you can get the light and how fast the medium dries out.  If it dries out too much, the seedling will most likely not survive.  On the other hand, if the light is too far away, they will stretch.

Mel, I don't normally plant a lot of seeds, I usually clone.  Have you tried the VitaMax with clones?  Can it be used with hydro?  Like in a bubble cloner?  I don't use ProMix, but do use either an organic soil or some kind of starter cube like rapid rooters or rock wool.


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 11, 2013)

jsmits420 said:
			
		

> I'll most likely just dump it all out into containers or a spare trash can I have laying around.  I agree, mixing it all at once would be much easier. And like I originally mentioned, I'm trying to keep it as simple as possible.  So I might just go ahead and dump the whole bale of promix out, add the perlite, and add the DL at once then just get out what I need and put it back in the trash can or rubbermaid container, whichever.  For the bale of promix I would need how many cups of DL? I believe you're saying 1 cup per gallon of mix, correct?  Sorry if I'm mistaken. My brain is fried from school and this dank I'm smokin on
> 
> Edit:  I'm adding 1 cup of ewc per gallon of mix for slower releasing N due to EJ lacking in it apparently.  So that might be where I'm getting to dolomite ratio confused.  Sorry! Just need some clarification. I'll be mixing tomorrow and getting seeds wet tomorrow night.



One cup of dolomite per FIVE gallons of mix. Since the bale of promix is compressed, it would be best to see how many 5gal containers it fills as you fluff it out (un compress it).

I'd do more like 1/2 cup/gallon of EWC. It won't burn or anything, but can make the mix too dense/heavy and screw up the drainage.

Wet


----------



## jsmits420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks Wet. Will do. I'll be mixing tonight. I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## jsmits420 (Sep 15, 2013)

Alright guys! Thanks for all the help I've got my setup and everything ready to go. Seeds were germed and going into solo cups with promix and a little bit of happy frog due to mychorrize(sp) for root development.  I will be starting a grow journal later tonight with all the details and my mixes and nute schedule along with grow room info. All other info will be updated in the GJ! Look out for 10 Nirvana Northern Lights seeds to be showin their heads in a few days! I appreciate all the input and came up with my own little ideas. Bits and pieces of everyone's ideas and made up my own. I hope you all follow along and  green mojo to all! Happy trails everyone.


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Sep 17, 2013)

Not to get off-topic too much but I made a statement at another very popular cannabis forum (with lots of members) that growing weed was difficult and I got called every name in the book. Growing weed is like trying to master a musical instrument: you have to practice it every day and pay close attention. And I learn something new (and important) and how to make growing a little easier every time I grow. The learning never ends. (I didn't know what I was in for when I started.)


----------



## jsmits420 (Sep 17, 2013)

ifsixwasnin9 said:
			
		

> Not to get off-topic too much but I made a statement at another very popular cannabis forum (with lots of members) that growing weed was difficult and I got called every name in the book. Growing weed is like trying to master a musical instrument: you have to practice it every day and pay close attention. And I learn something new (and important) and how to make growing a little easier every time I grow. The learning never ends. (I didn't know what I was in for when I started.)




I agree. I'm totally open to any suggestions and definitely know I have a far ways to go to be where I want.  I really just enjoy growing as my family owns a greenhouse dating back 3 or 4 generations so the green thumb is in my blood lol. But yea I'm always learning something new. Like I just learned that humidity should be upwards of 80% for seedlings so I went and bought humidifier and got it to about 65% with the lights on. Still need it higher so I'm gonna try and use a clear drawer from one of those little 2 drawer storage things and make ventilation ports and all that jazz. We'll see how it goes but so far everything has been a breeze and all my seedlings are about to pop. Already have a couple peeking out.  Can't wait!!!!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 17, 2013)

ifsixwasnin9 said:
			
		

> Not to get off-topic too much but I made a statement at another very popular cannabis forum (with lots of members) that growing weed was difficult and I got called every name in the book. Growing weed is like trying to master a musical instrument: you have to practice it every day and pay close attention. And I learn something new (and important) and how to make growing a little easier every time I grow. The learning never ends. (I didn't know what I was in for when I started.)




:yeahthat:

Yup... the first million hours is a *****!   After that its a piece of cake.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey Jsmits; if you are having trouble keeping RH up for seedlings, here is a dome kit for just a few bucks: hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/propagation-dome-10x20x7-wvents-p-3542.html
Be carefull though with the level of moisture with seedlings. If the medium that they are in is kept too wet, they can develop "damping off" which is a deadly disorder for them. Keeping humidity high enough and keeping the seedlings warm enough but then not causing them to get damping off or get too warm is a balancing act that can be challenging sometimes. 

Growing MJ properly has a long learning curve because it is something that you develop an instinct for doing just the way the plants like. You eventually learn to read the language of the plants, and will know almost at a glance what they need


----------



## Melvan (Sep 18, 2013)

Dome kit? I just put a plastic sandwich bag over each cup. $1 at the Dollar Store for 200. 

The best way to avoid damping off is not to over water. Follow the wet/dry cycle from day one.

And, for sure, growing any crop, including pot, takes time, patience, and a willingness to listen to others. You seem to have all 3 to spare.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 18, 2013)

ifsixwasnin9 said:
			
		

> Not to get off-topic too much but I made a statement at another very popular cannabis forum (with lots of members) that growing weed was difficult and I got called every name in the book. Growing weed is like trying to master a musical instrument: you have to practice it every day and pay close attention. And I learn something new (and important) and how to make growing a little easier every time I grow. The learning never ends. (I didn't know what I was in for when I started.)


 
LOL--maybe you should have said that growing* high quality* weed was difficult.  The people that don't believe that it is difficult are probably not growing the greatest stuff.


----------



## jsmits420 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yea I bought a coolmist humidifier and it's been working great.  Keeps the humidity around 65 and when I mist the tops it jumps up to 75-80. But they seem to be veryyy happy I just checked and have 10 setsnof bright green cotyledlons(sp?) So they're obviously happy! I'vebeen keeping it a touch warmer so it's about 77-78 in there constantly and gumidity is 60-75. But so far I'm loving this grow! New medium, mew germ technique. This is the first time it's been so smooth and haven't had to wait on a seedling.  They all popped their heads up the same night. And I get my.4 ft.4 bulb today hopefully so they'll be super nice and comfy  I'm super excited thanks for all the tips and advice you guys are amazing! I started to germ the 13th, all sprouted by the 15th, went into promix with a little happy frog just to help with roots, and by the 18th they're all above ground. It usually takes me AT LEAST a week to get them to to pop up and I'm always left waiting on one I feel like. So I'm already learning a lot this grow and I can't wait to keep learning.  Now just to learn about keeping mother plants and taking clones! Need a cloner...

EDIT: sorry for the grammar mistakes I'm on my phone!


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 18, 2013)

there is a DIY thread on here that shows yah how to make a home made cloner, i modified mine slightly and just used a 2.5 gal bucket, its got the same size opening/lid as typical 5gal buckets do, drilled a bunch of holes in the lid and put some air hoses about an inch long in the holes, pop clippings in, fill with distilled/evaped water and turn the air pump on with 3 air stones, works perfect, takes around 10-14 days for roots to start popping. its worked well for me. check out the diy thread its great.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 18, 2013)

sunakard2000 said:
			
		

> there is a DIY thread on here that shows yah how to make a home made cloner, i modified mine slightly and just used a 2.5 gal bucket, its got the same size opening/lid as typical 5gal buckets do, drilled a bunch of holes in the lid and put some air hoses about an inch long in the holes, pop clippings in, fill with distilled/evaped water and turn the air pump on with 3 air stones, works perfect, takes around 10-14 days for roots to start popping. its worked well for me. check out the diy thread its great.


 

:yeahthat:   Bubble cloners are so nice and easy.  You can use about anything to make one--I have one made from a 3 gal tote and a friend that made one from an old ice cream container.  Add a small air pump and a couple of air stones and you have a bubble cloner.

Here is the link.  http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2799


----------



## jsmits420 (Sep 18, 2013)

Awesome! Yea I wasn't intending to be lazy. Just mentioned my future plans. You guys are awesome! ! Thanks! This weekend when I have some time I'll get my tinkering on  and a side note, htgsupply didn't ship my new fixture until today so I have to mess with these two 2 footers until Friday. So that's when I'll have the journal up. I like things clean so I don't want my cramped up tent up for laughing :/ lol.


----------

